# Grizzly Gear change



## donnyfl (Aug 14, 2014)

Recently received my Grizzly G0752 which is the variable speed version of the G0602. Tried to familiarize myself with changing the v belt for speed and swapping out the gears for threading. I was able to remove the gears but there are two of them that are held by what seems like an adapter in the middle. It holds the big gear together with the small one. Is there an easy way to remove that adapter other than purchasing a punch press? 

2nd Question, I followed the instructions to pop out the E-clips and cap screw. After removing the E-clip on one of them, there's a black round plastic piece that still holding the gears together. How do you remove that? The other set of gears with the larger e-clip had a square plastic piece holding it together so that was easily taken off with a wrench. 

Appreciate the help
- newbie


----------



## tmarks11 (Aug 15, 2014)

Your gear train is identical to the G0602 10x22, which has a much larger user base.  I would recommend you go over to the Yahoo 10x22 group, and search for a similar question already asked, or ask your question.  You will probably get a lot more answers thee.

https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/10x22grizzlyandthelike/conversations/messages


----------



## donnyfl (Aug 15, 2014)

I was able to get the gears off this morning but another set back, one of the key bushing broke when I tried to put it back on. Just ordered a few extras from Grizzly. A little setback but happy I was able to get it off.

I used my drill press to press down on it to loosen it out, then used a rubber hammer to tap it out. 




tmarks11 said:


> Your gear train is identical to the G0602 10x22, which has a much larger user base.  I would recommend you go over to the Yahoo 10x22 group, and search for a similar question already asked, or ask your question.  You will probably get a lot more answers thee.
> 
> https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/10x22grizzlyandthelike/conversations/messages


----------



## JimSchroeder (Aug 15, 2014)

The threading gears on the G0602 are not the finest specimens of precision work but they will do the job.  On my G0602 I used a Dremel sanding drum to remove the burrs and other imperfection of the inner bore.  This made it possible to slip off the gears very easily.  The two ganged gears (120 and 127 tooth) may need the same treatment.  When threading make sure you understand the need to use either the 120 tooth for Metric or the 127 tooth for Imperial threads.  When using the 127 tooth gear the spacer on the gear box shaft is removed the threading drive gear installed and then the spacer is replaced on the outer side.

Jim


----------

